# Crazy Flex drivers



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

Noticed several people at my warehouse loading maybe ten boxes into their full size sedans and then leave the other 40. The guys at my location are generally super friendly and understanding when we are not able to safely fit our entire load, and I feel like people are taking advantage of their kindness. Why aren't drivers like this being deactivated?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Dawn Tower said:


> Noticed several people at my warehouse loading maybe ten boxes into their full size sedans and then leave the other 40. The guys at my location are generally super friendly and understanding when we are not able to safely fit our entire load, and I feel like people are taking advantage of their kindness. Why aren't drivers like this being deactivated?


Some of the warehouse workers have mentioned sneaky drivers doing this too. Others will load up but only scan half the packages, then return the other half because you can't pick up after the last scanned drop.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dawn Tower said:


> Noticed several people at my warehouse loading maybe ten boxes into their full size sedans and then leave the other 40. The guys at my location are generally super friendly and understanding when we are not able to safely fit our entire load, and I feel like people are taking advantage of their kindness. Why aren't drivers like this being deactivated?


In 11 months delivering with Flex I see a lot of people here on this forum and in my FC coming and going either by their own will or getting deactivated by Amazon, only serious and motivated people stay and do their job. The people you have mentioned will be deactivated eventually, do your job sincerely with motivation and you will be part of this gig for long time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah my WH is friendly but they know all the tricks. People who do these things are deactivated quickly. At mine they track which cart you were given so if you only scan 10 packages they have record they gave you 40.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I like this gig. I haven't had a bad day in a while.


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> I like this gig. I haven't had a bad day in a while.


ME too! I watched some dude switch the carts today so he took less deliveries. The kid in the blue vest totally noticed. I mean, it was so obvious!!! It's like do your J O B, you know, WORD OF THE DAY


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Myrney said:


> ME too! I watched some dude switch the carts today so he took less deliveries. The kid in the blue vest totally noticed. I mean, it was so obvious!!! It's like do your J O B, you know, WORD OF THE DAY


Hes a fool I have had 50 deliveries go faster than 35 before. Just depends on distance of route, number of apartments. Etc


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Myrney said:


> ME too! I watched some dude switch the carts today so he took less deliveries. The kid in the blue vest totally noticed. I mean, it was so obvious!!! It's like do your J O B, you know, WORD OF THE DAY


Let's face it -- *some* of the people doing these gigs are basically unemployable in the marketplace, they couldn't hold down a traditional job to save their lives. They think, "independent contractor, that means I don't have to show up on time, or follow rules, or do an honest day's work!"

They won't last, and they'll ***** and complain the loudest when they get cut loose, about how unfair it all is.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Dunno, it means more shifts for everybody...right?! I mean, I wish my WH had *that* problem. In places where they are desperate for drivers I can see it definitely being an issue, however. You can bet the customers won't stand for their 2-day Prime packages taking several business days to arrive.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Let's face it -- *some* of the people doing these gigs are basically unemployable in the marketplace, they couldn't hold down a traditional job to save their lives. They think, "independent contractor, that means I don't have to show up on time, or follow rules, or do an honest day's work!"
> 
> They won't last, and they'll ***** and complain the loudest when they get cut loose, about how unfair it all is.


This is so true. They are the same ones who fuss about helping old ladies as an Uber driver.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

flexology said:


> Dunno, it means more shifts for everybody...right?! I mean, I wish my WH had *that* problem. In places where they are desperate for drivers I can see it definitely being an issue, however. You can bet the customers won't stand for their 2-day Prime packages taking several business days to arrive.


Except Amazon pays the rate they do because of the loads we take. Taking 10 packages over a 4 hour block is criminal unless that is what they specifically gave you


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> Noticed several people at my warehouse loading maybe ten boxes into their full size sedans and then leave the other 40. The guys at my location are generally super friendly and understanding when we are not able to safely fit our entire load, and I feel like people are taking advantage of their kindness. Why aren't drivers like this being deactivated?


That cuts both ways though, I drive a crossover SUV, and when I pull in the blue vests lick their chops and roll over the biggest damn cart they can find. Why should I get 58 packages in 5 neighborhoods for the same $54 3-hour block, just because I show up in a larger vehicle? If I show up in a Sentra I'll get a smaller load, fewer stops, less time, right? If *no one* shows up in an SUV or minivan, no one is going to take the huge load, and the warehouse is screwed -- or they'll have to manage the day's blocks better.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Except Amazon pays the rate they do because of the loads we take. Taking 10 packages over a 4 hour block is criminal unless that is what they specifically gave you


Ok, we will just have to agree to disagree then. I think Amazon pays the rate they do because (1) they can, and that's how they push around other companies, which is their entire m.o. and (2) because they are extremely risk-averse because of the Christmas fiasco from a few years back, and that truth be told is 100% on them.

It's no more criminal than (similar to what another poster stated) a smaller car not being able to take as much as a larger car (and this is just as true with Prime Now as it is with Logistics, so I'm not just making this up). I always just chalk stuff like that up to the uncertainty and inconsistency as part of being an IC, and I feel like Amazon knows this, and has enough computing power - and money - to build that into their model if it happens enough.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Eh I have a smaller car and the most I've ever had to leave behind is two....I think. One has happened a few times, but it's rare.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Seems my warehouse reserves the routes with larger packages for the suv drivers... The carts look like they'd take longer but I always take a look at the package count as I walk by and they are usually less or very similar than what I get in a car.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Maybe there are 25 padded envelopes inside one of the the orange bins on the cart for the guy in the Sentra and I'm not noticing.... 

I have no problem with bigger boxes, or even heavier ones, I'm a big guy and I can handle it. I think I just had a poorly-optimized block last night and was a bit grouchy at my ~60% success rate. One of these days, I shall complete a block and not have to drive back to the depot.... some day. 

(Although now that I think about it, all the blocks I've done have been situated where the depot is more or less on my way home when I finish up.)


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

We are assigned certain numbers/letters.

For example:
1.1 A
1.2 A
1.1 B
1.2 C

Prioritized by letter, then number. 

The orange boxes are already pre-sorted, so don't mix all the boxes/packages from different orange boxes by placing them recklessly. 
First: Scan everything. 
Second: Place in your car by section. This doesn't take long because it's pre-sorted.
Three: I like to take all small packages from every section and place them in my front seat by section. 

When you arrive at an address, check the small packages in your current section in your front seat. If you can not find it, refer to that section in the backseat or trunk. This saves me a whole lot of time. in usually done an hour early or more. 

Anywho, the reason I bring this up is because the warehouse is aware of which packages are grouped up with each route. This is mainly for the people trying to be sneaky.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Ohhh, I only group them by the 4 digit number and place the lowest number in the front seat. I'll try this out today, thanks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> We are assigned certain numbers/letters.
> 
> For example:
> 1.1 A
> ...


Good info, thanks. I've been slowly wrapping my brain around how all the moving pieces fit together, but that helps. I've been sorting by address # as I scan them into the back of the car, but your way makes more sense as an additional sort level.

With my seats folded down I have a large flat surface so I can usually arrange 40 boxes where I can see all the numbers at once, which helps. It seems like by halfway through a block I've pretty much memorized where many of the numbers are ... which probably means I've looked/handled them too many times to be efficient.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Sometimes, the order of sections isn't alphabetical or numerical. ^This is the first time I've seen this.^
Anywho, take the paper they leave on the rack! The route will be in whatever order it has been written in, from top to bottom.

You can make your own judgement on how to organize the sections in your car, but the point is that you will know where the sections are and where to look!


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Ohhh, I only group them by the 4 digit number and place the lowest number in the front seat. I'll try this out today, thanks.


Lol, it's the same thing.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Usually it's in order, there are various reasons (seemingly) it's not.

No need to take the paper with you though, you can just look at the phone itinerary.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Usually it's in order, there are various reasons (seemingly) it's not.
> 
> No need to take the paper with you though, you can just look at the phone itinerary.


The app doesn't show the sections. I only use it for quick reference in identifying which section is next on the route. but you are right, it's practically useless once you get the hang of flex .


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

The app shows the four digits.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah, but I meant the section numbers. Pretty much the same thing, I suppose. Just got used to what works for me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Usually it's in order, there are various reasons (seemingly) it's not.
> 
> No need to take the paper with you though, you can just look at the phone itinerary.


The one advantage to the paper would possibly be order of route. I usually sort lowest to highest.
1000
1005
1010
1015 but I have occasionally gotten routes like this where the 1015s go out before the 1000s


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> Yeah, but I meant the section numbers. Pretty much the same thing, I suppose. Just got used to what works for me.


Give four digits a shot.

Today I had:
8210 front seat
8215 back seat
8220, 8225 trunk

Once I'm done with 8210 I'll move the small 8215 boxes and packages to the front seat.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

Anyone use the Road Warrior app?


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Give four digits a shot.
> 
> Today I had:
> 8210 front seat
> ...


You were right, this is much easier. Even though the four digits are aligned with the letters, it just makes it much easier to identify section through the app.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> Give four digits a shot.
> 
> Today I had:
> 8210 front seat
> ...


This sounds like a very strange way to have sex in a car, but to each his own...

I want less trunk and more small box, please... gimme some 8210, so naughty....


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> This sounds like a very strange way to have sex in a car, but to each his own...
> 
> I want less trunk and more small box, please...


You must take the full rack or forfeit the block.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

aeiou_- said:


> You must take the full rack or forfeit the block.


I'll take the rack, it's a nice one.... 
(...a few minutes later....)
Oh...wow...ahhhh...

I've arrived.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Me: "...can I get some help over here, please ?"
Amzn dude: "....what do you need ?"
Me: "...hey look, I don't want to get anyone in trouble, 
but if something's not right sometimes you have to say something. 
Do you see that driver over there ? That one...
Amzn dude: "...which one ? (points) Him ?
Me: "...no, not the guy. See that girl over there ?
Amzn dude: "...ya' what about her ? What's she doing ?"
Me: "...she's hiding packages in her clam... I'm not kidding..."
Amzn dude: "...you're crazy ! they told me you were nutz and you are !"
Me: "... I don't give a damn what they told you. She's got packages up in there..."
Amzn dude: " What do think I'm gonna do ? Go over there and check ?"
Me: "...well, you should...it's dishonest for one thing. I don't take anything
that doesn't belong to me. You're probably the same, right ?"
Amzn dude: "...well yes, but I don't know how to even handle something like this..."
Me: "....I'm being for real man, she was holding the phone between her butt cheeks
and made it look like she was scanning the package and then 'poof' it disappeared.."
Amzn dude: "...you're so fking crazy...I don't time for your bullshjt..."
Me: "...okay, well when everyone starts doing it and they're hiding packages
in their clams, I won't tell you that I told you so, but I told you so..."
Amzn dude: "...don't tell me anything..."


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I think you've spent way too many hours driving, UTX. It may be time to get a job with some normal coworkers (not just the voices in your head), or possibly to move to the mountains and try out hermiting.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I think you've spent way too many hours driving, UTX. It may be time to get a job with some normal coworkers (not just the voices in your head), or possibly to move to the mountains and try out hermiting.


Been there, done that.... This is the result of having completed that circle.

When Satan told me he could put in a good word for me at Amazon
I though why not ? Even in hell people have to earn a living.

This is Hell, right ? I hope I didn't get lost again.... That'd be like the 4th or 5th time. 
These Garmin units don't always navigate like they're supposed to. This thing is a relic.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> This is Hell, right ? I hope I didn't get lost again....


No, it's Iowa.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Why don't they just pay commission? Get paid by the package? 

I bet they would all fit in the car then, wouldn't they?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Why don't they just pay commission? Get paid by the package?
> 
> I bet they would all fit in the car then, wouldn't they?


If the rate was worth while then you better believe it.

Not $72 for 72 packages though. Perhaps $2/carton or $2.50 per stop.
Also, there would have to be a base rate built into the price of the route,
just in case there were only a few packages in any given route.

At that point, I'd want the trunk full, the backseat full, front too.
I would be sitting on a package (probably a long tube ) and
I'd have them strapped to the top of the roof like I was going camping...
Dashboard would be full of mailer envelopes.

Gimme a hundred packages @ 2 bucks a piece....
I'll be back in a little bit (after lunch) for a hundred more....


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

jester121 said:


> No, it's Iowa.


Maybe Iowa, but I can't hear the corn growing.... 

I just hear this noise that's going: _fap fap fap fap fap fap
_
...wait a minute...I think that's me....nevermind...


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

aeiou_- said:


> You must take the full rack or forfeit the block.


Have you noticed a certain car that a) scans super effing slow and then b) claims that he can't fit the rack into his hybrid ???? Such bollocks!


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I am mixed on this... since my warehouse gives me 4 hour routes (both morning 60 pkgs and afternoon same-day delivery 20 packages) that I can finish in 2-2.5 hours, I think it is a good deal for me.

If they paid per package, there would be no incentive to give you a route (length) that you could finish in the same amount of time... if I got 50 packages that drive me in a route that was 200 miles long, is that necessarily better than 60 packages in 15 miles?

Hmmm

g


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Myrney said:


> Have you noticed a certain car that a) scans super effing slow and then b) claims that he can't fit the rack into his hybrid ???? Such bollocks!


No, not yet. I was actually surprised to not see people try and pull shit to take less, aside from the stories I hear from the warehouse. Slow, on the other hand, I feel everyone is. I'm usually the first or second one waiting in my car.


----------



## Iolaus (Oct 20, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Why don't they just pay commission? Get paid by the package?
> 
> I bet they would all fit in the car then, wouldn't they?


That's how FedEx Ground payed when I was a contractor there. We got a base rate that was variable depending on where our route was, and then got paid a smell fee per delivery and another little bit per package in that delivery. It added up by the end of the day.


----------



## JoeChargersfan (Aug 8, 2016)

I just got accepted but using toyota sienna van so i guess ill be doing a crap load of packages.


----------



## Uber48208 (May 4, 2016)

JoeChargersfan said:


> I just got accepted but using toyota sienna van so i guess ill be doing a crap load of packages.


Not necessarily a bad thing Joe - more packages means smaller delivery area for most part... Not to mention, you live in San Diego... There's not much to complain about... San Freaking Diego. One of my favorite vacations ever.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber48208 said:


> Not necessarily a bad thing Joe - more packages means smaller delivery area for most part... Not to mention, you live in San Diego... There's not much to complain about... San Freaking Diego. One of my favorite vacations ever.


I think a smaller delivery area has more to do with what time you deliver. The morning and early afternoon routes are smaller delivery areas. When it gets later in the day, all bets are off.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

JoeChargersfan said:


> I just got accepted but using toyota sienna van so i guess ill be doing a crap load of packages.


 Most locations don't pay any attention to the size of your vehicle.....most, not all. So, they don't just say "hey, you have a big vehicle so you get the most packages"! No....doesn't work that way usually. 
Our warehouse simply herds us into the warehouse, park and wherever you park that's your load. 
And like the other guys say, the number of packages has nothing to do with how long it takes to do a route.


----------



## ubergordo (Nov 23, 2015)

Dawn Tower said:


> Noticed several people at my warehouse loading maybe ten boxes into their full size sedans and then leave the other 40. The guys at my location are generally super friendly and understanding when we are not able to safely fit our entire load, and I feel like people are taking advantage of their kindness. Why aren't drivers like this being deactivated?


What warehouse are you talking about?
In Commerce theres this fatty latina in yoga pants she acts like she owns the place. I scanned my cart with about 20 some packages and she went to a supervisor because she tough i wasnt takin enough packages, so they added anotber 18 and make me waste time ( after scanning the first group app prompt me ready to travel so i didnt cheat)
Next day same lady on my case again, i was barely exiting my car and there she goes: "put your vest on, dont leave without me checking "...makes me wanna change warehouses... and BTW i been working for 6 days straight and all my packages had been delivered no returns.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ubergordo said:


> What warehouse are you talking about?
> In Commerce theres this fatty latina in yoga pants she acts like she owns the place. I scanned my cart with about 20 some packages and she went to a supervisor because she tough i wasnt takin enough packages, so they added anotber 18 and make me waste time ( after scanning the first group app prompt me ready to travel so i didnt cheat)
> Next day same lady on my case again, i was barely exiting my car and there she goes: "put your vest on, dont leave without me checking "...makes me wanna change warehouses... and BTW i been working for 6 days straight and all my packages had been delivered no returns.


That sucks, if you like your warehouse other than her dont let that discourage you. While blue vest managers often hang around for a long time the workers come and go. She might be gone in a week, she could only be seasonal. People like her dont have real authority so they try to make it on their own.


----------



## ubergordo (Nov 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That sucks, if you like your warehouse other than her dont let that discourage you. While blue vest managers often hang around for a long time the workers come and go. She might be gone in a week, she could only be seasonal. People like her dont have real authority so they try to make it on their own.


Thanks man, you are right. I shouldnt let it go to my head...and believe me..this girl is a freakin natz..you know what
I really would love no to see here again..tomorrow I will wear my "Kids and Yoga pants Don't Lie" T Shirt in case I see her!


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Is this for the morning blocks?


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

ubergordo said:


> Thanks man, you are right. I shouldnt let it go to my head...and believe me..this girl is a freakin natz..you know what
> I really would love no to see here again..tomorrow I will wear my "Kids and Yoga pants Don't Lie" T Shirt in case I see her!


Lmao I know exactly who you're talking about. Ignore her dude, everyone else is super nice.


----------

